# has anyone herd of the kings.



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Going Wednesday because the wind should be good but if anyone noes anything about the kings being thick this week I would love to know, thanks.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

palofox pier 2 days ago we caught 3 nice kings n a guy caught AT LEAST a 50 lb king within a hour of daylight.. blew balloons out with white trout


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

which one is palafox pier?


----------

